# tolle Wathose?



## Broder (12. März 2004)

Moin alle zusammen,
[Move]:z[/Move] 
ich habe eine tolle Wathose ausfindig gemacht,
scheint ganz verlocked zu sein.
[Move]:z[/Move] 
könnt Ihr mir etwas dazu sagen?
[Move]:z[/Move] 
Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht damit?
:z [Move]:z[/Move] 
#h Gruß Broder


----------



## Truttafriend (12. März 2004)

nur das sie in unserem Topshop zu haben ist#h


----------



## AndreasG (12. März 2004)

Verarbeitung der Hose ist ok, nur die Stiefel sind ziemlich hart.
Ein Kollege hat sich so´n Teil geholt, für´s waten ok für´s BB nicht so gut.


----------



## mary_lynch (12. März 2004)

Nein!!!

Kumpel von mir hat sich das Teil vergangenes Jahr gekauft. Wenige Male getragen, 1A behandelt, also mit Wasser abgespült und hängend aufbewahrt. Dieses Jahr läuft Wasser durch die Nähte.

Bevor ich das wußte habe ich mir die Hose vor drei Wochen gekauft und seitdem zweimal benutzt - jetzt läuft auch bei meiner Wasser ein. Und zwar volles Pfund! Der Angelladen hat sie allerdings zurückgenommen.


----------



## Truttafriend (12. März 2004)

na wenn ich das lesen, würd ich lieber die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Nordlicht (13. März 2004)

ich habe meine im letztem sommer gekauft und sie hält noch dicht obwohl sie bei mir doch recht strapaziert wird.
ich finde sie macht einen guten und stabilen eindruck.
mal sehen wie es weitergeht mit der dichtigkeit.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. März 2004)

Es geht doch nix über die "Gute Alte Behr" 

Meine ist 8 (ACHT!!!) Jahre alt, immernoch dicht 

Leider halten die Klettverschlüsse nicht mehr so doll, muß ich mal neue draufmachen oder durch andere Hosenträger ersetzen, aber das kost nur ein paar Cent *freu*

Petri Heil

Steffen


----------



## Broder (16. März 2004)

*Wathose*

Hallo Leute- Vielen Dank für die Infos
werde mir eine Behr besorgen
petri Broder


----------



## mot67 (17. März 2004)

solltest du auch, hab nämlich auch die oben genannte seahawk, gestern das erstmal wieder im wasser, und was is, nassen arsch!
echt zum kotzen. nie wieder ne billighose, man ärgert sich tot.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2004)

Die Behr gibts momentan im Sonderangebotskatalog vom Gerlinger... wie gesagt, meine ist 8 Jahre alt und einwandfrei! Es sieht zwar so aus als hätten die von Behr das Ding unverändert weitergebaut (bis auf die Farbe, meine ist hellgrün/oliv und die neueren sind dunkelgrün) aber ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie gut die neueren Modelle verarbeitet sind, macht aber denselben Eindruck wie früher.


----------



## Broder (17. März 2004)

*watthose*

Hai Steffen,mot67
@Steffen - bei dem Preis 99€ auch noch Schnäppchenjagt machen
nöö - habe ja schon bestellt bei nem Angelgeschäft, da kann ich dann
auch direkt umtauschen/reklamieren-wenn das Ding dann tatsächlich
dichthält kommt es mir nicht auf 10€ an-also Behr schonmal vormerk.- gut ist wohl nicht so bequem wie Goretex mit Füsslingen
aber der Preis machts.
@mot67 Billighose? für 99€? da sollte die Hose schon ne weile dichthalten- umtauschen!
Behr ist ja auch ne "Billighose" - wie ärgerlich ist es dann erst wenn sone 300€ Hose nässelt?-
Petri Broder


----------



## Broder (25. März 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Joh Moin,
die 1ste Behr ist auch schon wieder umgetauscht - leckte am linken Bein
zwischen Stiefel und Hose wo die Hose angeklebt ist am Stiefel- mal sehen
wie es mit der 2ten Behr läuft - Fortsetzung volgt #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Hi Broder,
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, daß vor ein paar Jahren die Sachen qualitativ hochwertiger waren als heute... Die von mir empfohlene Behr kostet jetzt 99 EURO, meine hat vor acht Jahren die Hälfte gekostet, ok ist die "normale" Preissteigerung... 
ABER, ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, daß heutzutage mehr Zeug bemängelt wird als früher...

Wünsche Dir viel Glück mit der "Zweiten Behr"


----------



## Nordlicht (25. März 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@ Broder
Ich habe die "Seahawk" für 89,- in Billstedt gesehen !
Evtl. mal ausprobieren denn vorort ist es doch immer besser als bestellen oder ?


----------



## BT-Holger (31. März 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Hey ho,

ich habe die Seahwawk seit letztem Jahr Juli im Einsatz und keine Probs damit. Das ich sehr sorgsam damit umgegangen bin kann ich auch nicht sagen. Nach dem angeln wir sie zum trocknen aufgehängt. Fertich.
Also habe ich heute mit dem Lieferanten über dieses Thread gesprochen. Prompte Antwort an alle die Ihre Hose reklamieren wollen, aufgrund der von Euch hier aufgeführten Probleme. Ihr könnt Sie über Euren Händler ohne Probleme eintauschen (im Rahmen der Garantie). Wer noch Hilfe braucht kann mir eine PN schicken.


c ya


Holger


----------



## Nordlicht (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

jetzt leckt`s auch bei mir in der SEAHAWK HOSE...an drei stellen gleichzeitig  :v


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

oh shit!

Letztendlich scheinen Günstighosen immer ein Experiment zu sein.

Mit einer Bare ist mir noch nie ein Missgeschick passiert. Einmal gekauft und du hast 10 Jahre Ruhe :z


----------



## Esox_Maximus (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Hallo an alle 

Also ich kann für alle die oft im Wasser stehen nur eine Hose und dazu gehörige Watschuhe empfehlen
Ich persöhnlich habe ein Subzero Stockingfoot von Vision und die ist echt klasse leider mit ca 190 Euro nicht ganz billig dazu kommen dann noch 100 Euro für die Schuhe 
Qualitativ ist die Hose wie Bare kostet aber weniger als die hälfte


----------



## Broder (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Hallo,
und Du stehst auch richtig tief im Wasser und auch schon ganz lange mit derselben Hose? Also das Ding hält alles aus ja?
Gruß Broder


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

ich benutze die hose meistens um an mein boot zu kommen und da habe ich keine lust immer extra noch schuhen anzuziehen.
hat noch einer gute erfahrungen mit irgendeiner firma gemacht ??


----------



## havkat (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@Nordlicht

Cabela´s

Weiß nich genau, wie lange meine gehalten hat, aber 12 Jahre sind´s mindestens.
(Ich bin ´ne echte Sau was Pflege von Neoprenern angeht. Rein in´n Sack und zum nächsten Trip wieder raus ist nicht ungewöhnlich bei mir.)

Jetzt muss ich sie beerdigen. Werde mir erstmal ´ne Atmungsaktive holen, aber zum Winter ´ne neue Cabela´s aus USA bestellen.


----------



## Franky (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@ Torsten:
Welche bei Cabelas??? Ich kriege unter Wader 145 Treffer...


----------



## DiddyMD (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Hehe die ist gut
Die habe ich auch blos in Grün
und ist sehr nice


----------



## havkat (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Ja, nee, is klar Franky! 

Sorry!  #t  #d 

Datt isse!


----------



## Franky (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Boaff... 8 englische Pfund schwer.... Hui...
Wer Probs mit der Umrechung von Größen hat: hier gibts Hilfe
http://shop.harrys-biker-store.de/cosmoshop/shophtml/masstabelle.pdf


----------



## havkat (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Jou! Datt is´n Teil, nää? 

Eine für Männers! 

Bezeichnend finde ich, dass es diese Büx, unverändert, seit vielen Jahren gibt.


----------



## Rausreißer (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@Havkat


> Bezeichnend finde ich, dass es diese Büx, unverändert, seit vielen Jahren gibt.


Wurde ja nicht sagen wollen das ich nicht gern mal was neues
ausprobiere. 
Wenn ich darüber nachdenke wie schnell im Angelbereich die Produkte geboren werden und in der Versenkung verschwinden, setze ich bei großen Investitionen auch auf Dein Argument.
Die guck ich mir mal an...
R.R.


----------



## Broder (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Moin,
schade die 2te Behr leckt jetzt im Schritt was tun?Ne Hose aus den Staaten per Internett bestellen und dann ausprobieren - was zahle ich da für Porto und was ist bei Umtausch?
Gruß


----------



## Patty (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Ich habe mir vor sechs Wochen eine von Ron Thomsen gekauft. Ist zwar mit 179.- € nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, aber auf jeden Fall top verarbeitet. 5mm Neopren, doppelt verschweißte Nähte ( Innen und Außen) super weiche Kautschuk-Stiefel mit dicker Filzsohle, Ösen zum einhängen, Brusttasche mit Ablauf.
Hatte das Ding bisher nur fünf mal in Gebrauch, so das ich noch nichts über die Haltbarkeit sagen kann, aber die Verarbeitung und das Tragegefühl passt.

Petri Patty


----------



## Broder (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Moin,
meld dich mal wenn Du das Ding so richtig im gebrauch hast.
Gruß


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Ron Thomsen hatte ich auch aber wohl eine andere für 100 Euronen...eine Saison  #q 
Ich hatte in der letzten Woche mal eine Mail an unseren Top-Shop gepostet und gefragt ob dort was bekannt ist das die Seahawk Hosen mal nachgebessert wurden...leider bis heute keine Antwort  #c


----------



## Patty (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Hab mich von meinem Dealer beraten lassen, der hat gesagt, das er mit der Hose noch nie Probleme hatte und weil er keinen Bock auf ständige Reklamationen hat, empfehlt er in Seinem Laden nur noch diese Hose. Zumindest in der Preisklasse unter 300,- €.

Petri Patty


----------



## Broder (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Moin Patty,
299 Euro?  hast Du so eine?
Gruß


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Ganz im Ernst, wer bereit ist 300Euronen für eine Wathose auszugeben (ich gehör dazu), der sollte sich eine Bare kaufen. Meine Bare´s sind noch nie undicht geworden. Ich bin bestimmt kein Gelegenheitsangler, sprich die müssen was aushalten. Ich habe noch keine bessere Neo gefunden und hab jede Menge andere Hersteller verschliessen.


----------



## MichiHH (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Moin, 

von RonThompson bin ich geheilt - nach 2 wenig-im-wasser Jahren war sie an 2 Stellen undicht. 
Nach ein paar Anproben und Tipps aus´m Board (Truttafriend #h) hab ich mir eine Bare und Watschuhe gegönnt - zwar kein Schnäppchen, aber warme & trockene Angeltage sind es mir wert...


----------



## Blauortsand (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Also in diesem 300er+ Preissegment liegt auch noch die Simms Extrem mit der ich überaus Glücklich bin und das seit über 2 Jahren und dem Dritten paar Filzsohlen!
Die wird wohl auch wieder neu aufgelegt habe ich gehört war ne Zeitlang nicht mehr zu bekommen!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Moin
Auch Bare und Watschuhe! Wollte zwar eigentlich erst weniger investieren, aber dann Augen zu und durch! Bin heute froh, das ich mir was solides zugelegt habe!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

ob ich einmal 300Euronen in 6Jahren (so lange hält meine Bare jetzt) oder mehrmals 150 Euro bezahle. In diesem Fall bewahrheitet es sich. Wer Wathosen billig kauft, kauft mindestens doppelt. Vorrausgesetzt es lohnt sich weil man wirklich häufig an der Küste sein kann.
Ich bin mir sicher, das meine Bare noch sehr lange hält. Verschleisserscheinungen sind noch keine zu sehen.

Ich geb zu sie sind schmerzhaft teuer aber dann hat man Ruhe und warme Füße.


----------



## Patty (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@ Mefoknutscher: Meine Ron Thomsen hat 179,- € gekostet, ist Schwarz mit einem roten Schriftzug auf der Brust. Bin gespannt wie lange die hält, vieleicht gehöre ich ja in einem oder zwei Jahren auch zu Denen die sagen kauft lieber einmal teuer, als zweimal Billig. Bisher kann ich auf jeden Fall nichts negatives sagen.

Petri Patty


----------



## Broder (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Hallo,
@ Pattya würde ich mal von ausgehen.

Eine Neon für 300 und dann noch eine Goretex mit Füsslingen uff wo sind wir denn da bei 600?
Gruß


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Moin,
gibt´s ne verlinkung zu BARE,oder zu einer Bezugsquelle?
gruß Jörg


----------



## Broder (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Moin,
Versuch mal mit Google...
Gruß


----------



## Medo (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@broder


> Versuch mal mit Google


wie kann ich das finden?
Hab das mal bei Lycos eingegeben und finde nichts zu google!

Wollste uns auf die Schippe nehmen ne?


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Versuch mal mit Google...
> Gruß


Danke Broder für die nette antwort,aber da komm ich nur zum großen Online-Auktionshaus mit den 4 Bunten Buchstaben


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Moin Jörg,
fahre mal nach Neustadt zu K...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Tachchen,

habe gestern in einer Angelzeitschrift etwas über neue Wathosen von Scierra gelesen. Sollen um die 200,00 Euronen kosten, immerhin 100,00 weiniger als die von Bare.

Kann jemand etwas über die Qualität von Scierra Wathosen sagen? #c 

sunny #a


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Kenne zwei Boardies mit nassen Eiern beim ersten Einstieg. Die hatten Neo Hosen gekauft. Ich selber habe zwei Atmungsaktive binnen 6 Montane verheizt. Ich kauf die nicht mehr. Scierra ist deswegen keine schlechte Marke! Meine Helmsdale oder Weste möchte ich nicht missen.


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@Truttafriend

Na das hört sich nicht so berauschend an. Aber der Preis der Bare-Hose schreckt mich noch ein wenig ab, zumal ich die Hose max. zweimal im Jahr verwende.

Wo hast du denn deine Hose erstanden?

sunny #a


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Gekauft habe ich im lokalem Fachhandel.
Für 2x im Jahr lohnt eine Bare nicht. Wenn man Mefoverrückt ist und jedes WE in die Fluten steigt ist das was anderes.


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



> Kenne zwei Boardies mit nassen Eiern beim ersten Einstieg.



Mooooooment !
Die oben angesprochene Hose von Scierra in der Zeitschrift ist die "Tundra"!





Die "Nasseeierhose" war die "Supratex" !




Ich trage die "Tundra" jetzt fast drei Jahre und habe keine Probleme!
Ich kann sie bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen !


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

sorry Mario #h
Ich wusste nicht welche Annonce in welcher Zeitschrift.

Bei deiner Fischenfrequenz und nach drei Jahren kann man diese Scierra wirklich bedenkenlos empfehlen. 

Ich wollte Scierra auch nicht generell durch den Kakao ziehen. Hab selber ne Menge Tackle von Scierra. 
Nur den Wathosen trau ich nicht so ganz. Jetzt wissen wi ja welchem Scierremodell man trauen kann.


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Cool bleiben !  Ich hab dich doch auch lieb 
Ich weiß doch das du es gut mit uns meinst !
Und die "Supratex" würde ich mir auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



			
				dem Trockeneierträger schrieb:
			
		

> Und die "Supratex" würde ich mir auch nicht kaufen


  
Ich auch nicht mehr  #d


----------



## FischDose (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Hallo,
ich hab mir die heut bestellt
http://www.fishingvictoria.com/cart/product.asp?idproduct=25
sind cnd Dollar + 60 cnd. Dollar Versand.
Da die ja wohl nicht kaputt geht ist mir die Garantie nicht so wichtig.
In Berlin gibts Firmen die reparieren das wieder.
In 6-8 Wochen :q mach ich nen Bild von mir und der Büx.
Rolf


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@Truttafriend

Asche auf mein Haupt wegen meiner ungenauen Beschreibung. Meine tatsächlich die Tundra. Werde mich bessern.  :m 

@marioschreiber

Wenn dann nehme ich die mit den Füsslingen. Kannst du mir sagen, wieviel ungefähr die Schuhe kosten und ob die Gamaschen bei der Hose dabei sind oder extra gekauft werden müssen. 

Die Hose hatte ich gestern für 189,00 Euronen gesehen. Danke schon mal.

Bis denne
sunny


----------



## Broder (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@Fischd Hi,
Could you give me the address about the Beriner Firma that Watthose repairs and Prices please?
(Der Hintergedanke bei der Sache ist, daß bei einer nachträglichen Vulkanisierung solch einer Firma man ein ganz ordentliches Stück bekämme)
Gruß


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@Broder...  nur so ein Tip
vom Tauchen her müsstes du doch einige Geschäfte kennen? Viele Tauchläden haben jemanden an der Hand der Neoprenklamotten professionell ändern kann. Auch in Hamburg.


----------



## Broder (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Danke,
heißer Tipp
Gruß


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@FischDose : Die Gravelguards (Garmaschen) sind fest an der Hose dran.
Da fällt mir gerade der einzige Nachteil ein : An den Garmaschen sind Haken um sie in den Schnürsenkeln einzuhaken. Die waren nach einem Jahr weggegammelt 

Watschuhe : Preis "von bis" ! Aber unter 100 Euro wirst du kaum was vernünftiges finden !


----------



## gofishing (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Meine Tundra hält auch schon 3,5 Jahre dicht.
Ösen sind auch noch dran.

Dafür verabschieden sich an meinen Loop-Watschuhen jetzt dauerhaft (Rost) die Ösen. #q 
Gottseidank hat ein Freund eine Nietmachine und wohnt um die Ecke. :z 
Die nächsten Schuhe sind welche ohne Metallösen z.B. Scierra etc. . :m 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Broder (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Moin,
gehst auch bis zum Schritt rein oder immer nur wie es sich gehört bis zum Knie?
Gruß


----------



## südlicht (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@mario: kann meine watschuhe nur empfehlen.... *lach* 

@broder: wie, bis zum knie reingehen? das tut doch weh...


----------



## Broder (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@südlicht - Lystfiskerie- das soll ja welche geben die garnicht ins Wassergehen und hier ihre Waathose ganz toll finden und sich wundern was das hier alles soll... #c


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



> @mario: kann meine watschuhe nur empfehlen.... *lach*


Die sind was für den "Critopher-Street Day", aber nix für ´nen echten Mefohunter


----------



## FischDose (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@Broder
Hier der Reparaturlink für Neopren in Berlin
http://www.workstation-service.de/home.htm
Rolf


----------



## FischDose (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@marioschreiber

Zitat:  Aber unter 100 Euro wirst du kaum was vernünftiges finden 

Unter 100€ Bekommst du heut auch sonst kaum vernunftige Schuhe 

Rolf


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

auch wieder wahr !


----------



## Schwede 11 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@ sunny  Die Hose hatte ich gestern für 189,00 Euronen gesehen. Danke schon mal.

Die Hose habe ich mir auch gekauft!aber für 148 €!!!Und noch eine Lightweight für den Sommer!
mfg Timo


----------



## sunny (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@Schwede 11

148,00 €, hört sich nach einen Superkurs an :m . Wo hast du die denn gekauft, im Versandhandel?

Welche hast du genommen? Die mit den angeschweißten Stiefeln oder die mit den Füßlingen, ggf. welche Schuhe hast du dazu gekauft?

sunny #a


----------



## Broder (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Moin,
@Fischdose tolles HPchen, da kann man schonmal sich seelisch auf die Preise einstellen- weiß jemand so eine Sache in Hamburg ? 
Am coolesten wäre eine Sahara büx - gibt es sowas  
Was kostet die Tundra? 200?
Gruß


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Die Tundra gibts beispielsweise beim Boardpartner klick mich zum Shop


----------



## südlicht (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@mario: also... ich find die tuffig und sweeeet...


----------



## scandifan (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

morjen männa`s !

havkat schreibt weiter oben über die cabela`s !
sehr interessante seite auf der ich auch schonmal war, jedoch von einer bestellung abgelassen hatte, wegen unwissenheit über versandkosten, zoll usw. !?
wäre suuuuuuuper nett wenn ihr mir hier mal auf die sprünge helft, da ich auch ne neue buchse suche !!!!!!!

TL und dank im vorraus sagt scandifan


----------



## Broder (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@ Truttafr.-Danke,
die Tundra wäre was um ein neuen Versuch zu starten jetzt muß ich nur noch die Behr umtauschen - flicken - weiß noch nicht...
Gruß


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Da meine alten langsam den Geist aufgeben, und ich keine "tuffigen" Watschuhe will, habe ich mir eben in dem Shop diese bestellt :





Die passen farblich auch sehr gut zu der Thundra  (nicht das ich eitel wäre...)


----------



## Schwede 11 (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@ Sunny

Die Wathosen habe ich in Siegburg gekauft!Nach langen suchen im internet mit Preisvergleich!Die haben eine große auswahl!und wie gesagt nur 148 euro!!
Die Hose ist mit Füsslingen!
Mfg timo


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



			
				Südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ich find die tuffig und sweeeet...


  :l  :l  :l 
Das is ja sowas von niedlich Eric  :q 



			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> Da meine alten langsam den Geist aufgeben, und ich keine "tuffigen" Watschuhe will, habe ich mir eben in dem Shop diese bestellt :


 ... sehr schade Mario....ich hätte Dich gerne in "tuffigen Puschen" gesehen (hechel  :q ).
Ich hatte da mit den IPAC wohl echtes Glück - mit Stollensohle 85,- Euronen  #v  #v


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

IPAC ? Kenn ich garnicht !
Hersteller ?


----------



## elefant (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

OOOOCH! Na Toll!!!
Könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen,wie jemandem zu mute ist,der sorgsam so einige 'Wathosenthreads' studiert um endlich mal 'schlau' zu werden????
Ja:"Da steh' ich nun,ich armer Tor und bin so klug als wie zuvor..."
Hier nun ein Vorschlag.
Man sollte ein Anglerboard-Wathosenträgertreffen mit Erfahrungsaustausch,Modenschau&Catwalk und Allem 'Drum und 'Dran organisieren!!!
(Und bis Dahin geh ich naggich! *ggg*)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> IPAC ? Kenn ich garnicht


Mensch Mario...die Dinger trage ich an den Füssen....




Sind auch von Scierra....


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Mist, die Schuhe sind da, fallen aber seeeeeeehr klein aus 
Ich hab normal Größe 40-41, und hab 43 bestellt.
Da passe ich gerade mal barfuss rein.
Werde die jetzt in welche Grösse 46.47 tauschen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

......





			
				MARIO schrieb:
			
		

> Werde die jetzt in welche Grösse 46.47 tauschen


 .....und leg' was drauf und nimm die IPAC....lohnt sich wirklich..... und wenn Du Zweifel haben sollest, dann sach Bescheid und wir treffen uns am Wasser und Du kannst mal testen...... Wirklich ein guter Tausch


----------



## Blauortsand (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Mario die Watschuhe hab ich seit 2 Jahren im harten Einsatz und ein paar Kollegen von mir auch bislang halten die alle super bis auf die Schnürsenkel die geben schnell den Geist auf aber das ist ja zu verkraften!


----------



## petipet (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Hallo Mario,

diese Watschuhe habe ich auch seit April 04 und bin zufrieden. Habe aber Spikes von rk-flyfishing zusätzlich drunter geschraubt.

Gruß...peter:m


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



> Mario die Watschuhe hab ich seit 2 Jahren im harten Einsatz und ein paar Kollegen von mir auch bislang halten die





> diese Watschuhe habe ich auch seit April 04 und bin zufrieden.



Bezieht ihr das jetzt auf "meine" Watschuhe, oder auf die von Vossi genannten ???


----------



## petipet (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Hallo Mario,

ich meinte deine Scierra-Schuhe.

Gruß...peter:m


----------



## Blauortsand (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Ich habe auch Sierras!


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@Vossi : Was rufen die denn für die Treter auf ? (Kohle/Penunsen)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

GUckst Du weiter oben....
oder.... Moment




			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte da mit den IPAC wohl echtes Glück - mit Stollensohle 85,- Euronen


----------



## südlicht (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

...das olle grau ist aber nicht gerade "Tuffig"....


----------



## Knobbes (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Gar nicht schlecht die wathose von Behr.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



			
				Eric schrieb:
			
		

> das olle grau ist aber nicht gerade "Tuffig"....



Nö, das nicht, aber die Fische (wenn sie denn nicht gerade Schw.... sind) nehmen nicht so schnell reissaus wie bei Dir


----------



## südlicht (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Tja, meine Fische sind dann ja auch leicht vorgegart, sooo warm sind die


----------



## Toddi (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Moin, Leute

könnt ihr einem Zu-weit-von-der-Ostsee-wegwohner und Gelegenheitswater kurz erläutern, warum ihr euch für Wathosen mit Watschuhen anstatt angeschweissten Stiefeln entscheidet? Meine geliebte Uraltwathose ist nach zehn Jahren ´nu auch hin und ich hab´keinen Bock mehr auf nasse Eier, da will ich mich nach dem anstehenden Neukauf nicht ärgern müssen. Ansonsten recht informativer Thread, liebe Kollegen!

Gruß, Toddi :g  :g  :g


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Das beste Agument ist für mich, das man einen wesendlich besseren Halt in den Schuhen hat.
gerade wenn man lange Strecken an steinigen, unwegsamen Ufern zurück legt.
Die Gefahr auf rutschigen Steinen und Geröll umzuknicken ist in den Gummisteifeln ungleich höher.

Ich möchte nicht mit einem verstauchten Knöchel an der Spitze Stabehuks oder am Riff in Dazendorf sitzen !

Das schöne an gut passenden Watschuhen ist auch, das ich sie im Winter zur Neopren- im Sommer zur Atmungsaktiven tragen kann. Wenn man das so handhabt, dann relativiert sich der höhere Anschaffungspreis (etwas ).

Ausserdem sieht es einfach professioneller aus


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> das man einen wesendlich besseren Halt in den Schuhen hat


... dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.... Ich habe auch lange überlegt und mich dann aber von einigen Boardies überzeugen lassen. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich es bis heute nicht bereut habe. Und wie Mario weiter schreibt 





			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> das ich sie im Winter zur Neopren- im Sommer zur Atmungsaktiven tragen kann


 .... vielleicht nicht ganz so wichtig für jemanden, der nur eine Wathose braucht/hat , aber auch ein echter Vorteil....

@ Mario..... was machen denn Deine neuen Schuhe ????


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Waren ja zu klein, hab die größeren noch nicht bekommen!
Ich denke anfang der Woche kann ich Modenschau machen


----------



## Toddi (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Abgesehen mal vom besseren Halt, das Argument der besseren Optik überzeugt natürlich!

Gruß, Toddi :g  :g  :g


----------



## FischDose (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Frage zu den Füsslingen.
Genau passend oder etwas schlabberig für dicke Socken?
Frage zu den Watschuhen.
Filzsohle mit oder ohne Spikes?

Danke vorab
Rolf


----------



## Medo (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@mario

sch.... die Wand an!!!

Thundra.... Wasser..... Eier......

Alles dicht aneinander!  Zu dicht!!!

Apropo dicht..... das wars!! Meine Thundra hat jetzt auch auf Sommer umgeschaltet und auf die sommerliche wassergekühte Eierkühlung umgestellt.

Mein Sierrajacket ist zwar noch ganz dicht..... dafür rostet aber der Reissverschluss!!

Also ist Scierra wohl doch nicht die Alternative!?

Aber sonst alles Gut


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



			
				Eier nass schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Thundra hat jetzt auch auf Sommer umgeschaltet und auf die sommerliche wassergekühte Eierkühlung umgestellt.


 ... das liegt sicher an Deinem ewigen Belly fahren. Dafür ist die Tundra wohl dann doch nicht geeignet. Das habe ich schon von einigen Leuten gehört. Verstärkter Bellyeinsatz scheint die Hose übermässig zu strapazieren. Sollte zwar nicht sein, aber ist wohl leider doch so......
Da gibt's für Dich nur das Eine. Raus aus'm Belly, ran an den Strand..... nix mehr mit diggeln  :q  :q


----------



## Medo (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



> Da gibt's für Dich nur das Eine. Raus aus'm Belly, ran an den Strand..... nix mehr mit diggeln


und sonst DD.... alles in Ordnung;+ 

Mensch, Du hast was....

Lieber Eierwasserkühlung als nicht Diggeln!!
Trocknen tun die Eier von allein und notfalls.... wofür hab ich geheiratet?? 
Frau kann doch auch mal was trocken blasen#v 

ne ne, da wird nichts draus, von wegen alle Fische für den DD!?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> ne ne, da wird nichts draus


 ....aber einen Versuch war es allemal Wert  :q  #h


----------



## petipet (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte nicht mit einem verstauchten Knöchel an der Spitze Stabehuks oder am Riff in Dazendorf sitzen !


Hallo Mario,

wie ich schon postete, habe ich seit April 04 die Scierra-Schuhe. Unter die Filzsohle habe ich noch Spikes drunter geschraubt, dass gibt auf glitschigen Steinen noch besseren Halt. Habe mal ein Bild dazu reingestellt.







Gruß...peter#h


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Woher hast du die Spikes ?

€ ???


----------



## südlicht (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

...tolle Blümchen Peter!  :q  :q


----------



## petipet (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Hallo Mario,

die Spikes habe ich bei RK-Flyfishing gekauft. Eine Packung kostet 4,99 EUR, sind 22 Stück drin. Habe 2 Packungen gebraucht. Auf seiner Web-Site heißen die Dinger: RK-Spikes-Lifeguard. Sind natürlich rostfrei. Logo. 

www.rk-flyfishing.de

Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Man rutscht wirklich echt weniger auf den glitschigen Steinen. Hoffe, dass ich dir geholfen habe.

Gruß...peter#h


----------



## petipet (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ...tolle Blümchen Peter! :q :q


Hallo Eric,

wat nutzen die tollsten Blümkes? An die Küste will ich. Aber am 12.09. ist die Durststrecke vorbei. Dann bin ich wieder 2 Wochen auf Fehmarn. Übrigens Eric, 2005 werde ich, wenns eben geht, wieder am TDM auf der Rapsinsel sein. Wäre schön, wir würden uns da wiedersehen.

Gruß...peter#h


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Wie sieht es denn mit der Haltbarkeit der Spikes aus ?
Nutzen die beim laufen über Steine oder Asphalt ab ?

TdM ? Treffen in Erics Wohnwagen !? Gerne !


----------



## petipet (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@Mario,

ist für mich schwer zu beurteilen, da ich sie nur in den drei Wochen Fehmarn benutz habe. Da aber jeden Tag (abzüglich 3X Brandunsangeln) und bin auch viel mit gelatscht - einige Meterchen Marienleuchte/Presen. Bis jetzt ist da nicht viel zu sehen.
Eric hat einen Wohnwagen. ;+  Wußte ich gar nicht. Der Schlingel. Dass könnte ja :g werden.

Gruß...peter#h


----------



## südlicht (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Den Wohnwagen miete ich immer zum TdM (Mi bis Mi) :q  ...natürlich auch nächstes Jahr! 

Also, es wird bestiiiimmt lustich!  #g 

Seid natürlich gern gesehene Gäste 

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Also alles klar : Treffen nächsten TdM beim "Teilzeit-Camper" !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



			
				Eric schrieb:
			
		

> ...tolle Blümchen Peter!


  -> aber nicht so tuffig    :q 





			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> TdM ? Treffen in Erics Wohnwagen !?


 -> wie Wohnwagen - Treffen ?? 





			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> Haltbarkeit der Spikes


 -> wenn die Dinger so halten, wie die Originale, dann kannste eine Saison gut damit leben.


----------



## Blauortsand (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Oh ich werde auch zu Eric`s Wohnwagen kommen ist wahrscheinlich ungefährlicher als bei Laggo`s HotBus!

@Mario und PP
Mir ist letzte Woche `ne Filzsohle bei den Sierras abgefallen ist zwar leicht reperabel aber ärgerlich gibt aufjedenfall Abzüge in der B-Note!


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*





Nun mal ehrlich: Für mich sehen die aus wie ganz normale Edelstahlschrauben !?
Sechskant mit Schlitz.
Ist an denen was besonderes, oder kann ich mir die nicht günstiger im Baumarkt besorgen ?

Einfach ins Filz schrauben ? Das hält ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach ins Filz schrauben ? Das hält ?


Hält !!! die Schrauben ziehen sich auch in den Rest der Sohle.
Wenn Du solche Schrauben im Baumarkt bekommst, dann bring mal welche mit.
Meine sind mit winzigem 8-Kant und Spitze.


----------



## südlicht (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

.... nun ja, Pucki, falls du denn mal den Weg zu dieser Massenveranstaltung finden solltest, im Wohnwagen gibts natürlich auch für dich n kühles Blondes...  :q   #g 

...und Jelle: ICH tu dir nix, höchstens ne Flasche für dich öffnen...  :q


----------



## petipet (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Nun mal ehrlich: Für mich sehen die aus wie ganz normale Edelstahlschrauben !?
> Sechskant mit Schlitz.
> Ist an denen was besonderes, oder kann ich mir die nicht günstiger im Baumarkt besorgen ?
> 
> Einfach ins Filz schrauben ? Das hält ?


Hallo Mario,

bis jetzt halten die Dinger bombenfest. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie sich noch mal lösen. Ganz sicher bekommt man ähnliches auch im Baumarkt. Mir hat aber tel. R. Kopf von RK-Flyfishing versichert, dass diese Spikes aus besonders zähem und harten Stahl gefertigt sind. Ob sie halten was er versprochen hat? Kann nur die Praxis erweisen. Hab mal die 10 Euros investiert. Bin selbst gespannt, wie lange die halten. Da ich aber im Jahr nur so um die 5-6 Wochen an der Küste fischen kann, hoffe ich schon, dass sie für mich einige Jährchen aushalten. 

Gruß...peter#h


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



> die Schrauben ziehen sich auch in den Rest der Sohle.


Das könnte ja dann einem Verlust der Sohle vorbeugen !?


----------



## petipet (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

Denke ich mir auch. Müßte noch mehr halt geben, als nur Klebe.


Gruß...peter


----------



## Medo (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@ all


ergebniss eines scierra testes.....

ich hab die büx (scierra thundra) nun schon 5x getauscht bekommen und kann nun sagen

alles *scheibenkleister* !!!

aber ich bin da nicht allein, denn beim mefotreff in flensburg waren von 30 leuten 4, die sich eingenässt haben. 
alle wegen den wathosen, zum teil auch billige dingers !! (nicht aufgrund des alters )


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



			
				Tüddelkopp schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab die büx (scierra thundra) nun schon 5x getauscht bekommen und kann nun sagen


 ....das verstehe ich nun aber gar nich..... Ich habe nach meinem Ärger mit der ersten (allerdings war das nicht die Tundra) bisher keiene Probleme. Und ich trage das Teil nun seit Januar an jedem Wochenende mindestens zweimal. Also könnte man von "hardcore Einsatz" sprechen. Ich denke wirklich, dass es bei Dir vom Bellyeinsatz kommt. Dafür ist die Tundra recht ungeeignet  :q


----------



## htp55 (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*

@Medo

   Nun mach mich nicht schwach ,Medo. Ich habe ein verlängertes Küstenwochenende in meiner relativ neuen Thundra vor mir....
   Wo ist sie denn leckgeschlagen ? Muß ich 'ne Extratube Aquaseal mitnehmen ? ;+

   @ Dorschdiggler

   Warum hälst Du die Buchse für BB untauglich ??? Denn genau dafür brauche ich sie.#q


 Na super, Ihr gebt mir echt den Rest !#d Ich bin noch nicht ganz losgefahren und spüre jetzt schon meine kalten & nassen Klöten.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: tolle Wathose?*



			
				htp55 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hälst Du die Buchse für BB untauglich ??? Denn genau dafür brauche ich sie


 ... ich halte die Hose nicht unbedingt für BB-untauglich. Nur der Dauereinsatz im Belly scheint nicht so gesund zu sein (zumindest was die Tundra mit Füsslingen anbelangt). Medo ist bereits der Dritte von dem ich höre, dass die Tundra nichts taugt - und nebenbei der Dritte, der sie im Belly im Dauereinsatz hat. Die Betonung liegt auf *Dauer*......ist nicht unbedingt representativ, aber das was ich bisher gesehen, bzw. gehört habe.


----------

